# exploding rear view mirror



## plucky4980 (Jul 26, 2007)

Has anyones rear view mirror in their nissan altima explode. As of yet nothing is leaking, but the bottom 2/3 are dark and the top is clear. If this has happened were you able to get Nissan to replace it.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

pffffft wtf how did that happen?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Would be covered under 3year/36000 miles warranty...assuming it is manufacturing defect.


----------



## A_linton8 (Aug 30, 2007)

Actually yes i have heard of this problem, because i was a victim of it. The mirror can not
be fixed. You must order another one fomr the nissan dealer. When I got mine it was so worth the money. This mirror is so nice. Especially the nighttime mode. dont take my word for it but it was i think around $300. maybe less. I cant remember


----------

